# Diablo 2: how to turn on right mouse button?



## llyrwy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a two button Logitech MX500 Optical Mouse but for some reason I the right mouse button has the same function as the left mouse button in the game.

I have to press Command-leftmouse button to have the desired effect of the right mouse button.

Does anybody know how to configure the right mouse button?

Pls help. Thanks.


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 18, 2003)

press escape
go to options
and then configure controls i believe it is...


if i'm thinking of the right thing there should be an option in there some where to correct your problem, along with lots of other things that you can customize like screen capture, inventory ans so on


----------



## llyrwy (Apr 18, 2003)

There isnt an option for the right mouse button. These are all provisions for configuring hotkeys. There is no option for giving your right mouse button the effect of "Cmd-click".

isnt this supposed to be automatic??


----------



## llyrwy (Apr 18, 2003)

pls help somebody.


----------



## a2daj (Apr 18, 2003)

In OS X it should just work unless your mouse drivers are causing issues. Which ones do you have installed?  The Logitech ones?  I mave an Mx700 but never bothered installing the included Logitech drivers.  I went straight for USB Overdrive.  If possible, see if you can disable the Logitech drivers for a bit to see if you can get right clicking working.

In OS 9, you have to enable multibutton support in the dialog box that shows up when you open the app.  If you disabled the app, hold down option while opening the app to make it reappear.


----------



## llyrwy (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks. i fixed the problem by installing the 1.09d patch carbon version. prior to this i was running 1.09 under classic and my mouse, even if selected as multibuttoned, woul d not work properly.


----------



## Arden (Apr 18, 2003)

On an almost related topic, I have a Starlogic multibutton mouse on my iMac that has a small trackball instead of a scroll wheel.  I have no problem configuring my mouse with USBOD in 9, but in X USBOD doesn't work.  This mouse is not officially supported for the Mac, and so I can't just install their driver to make it work.  Does anyone know a compatible mouse driver that I can use, under either system (like to make my ball scroll left & right)?


----------

